# Turning White Fat into Brown Fat Could Curb Obesity in Humans



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Turning White Fat into Brown Fat Could Curb Obesity in Humans Tiffany Kaiser Researchers hope to eventually inject brown fat, or “good fat,” under the skin to burn white fat, or “bad fat” Researchers from the Johns Hopkins University School of Medicine have made a discovery that could eventually treat obesity in humans. A recent [...]

*Read More...*


----------

